# Making the Move



## Petermm (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi there
I will be taking early retirement next year (aged 57) and my wife and I have made the decision to make the move to Paphos; hopefully arriving March/April 2016, having spent many happy holidays there in the past. I must say this forum has given us a huge amount of brilliant advice which has given us the confidence to carry on with this venture and I have plenty of time to make the arrangements. There is obviously a lot of things to do to get things sorted. Our plan is to rent our house in UK and use the proceeds to rent a place in Paphos, hopefully Chloraka, kissonerga area.
I have got a couple of questions which I am struggling to find the answers to which I am hoping the wealth of knowledgeable people on this of the forum can kindly answer. 
1. My wife (June) will be 65 and draws her state pension, I will be 57 when we move. I have seen somewhere that June will be entitled to health care and I can also receive the same using her entitlement. Is this true? and does she/we have to fill in forms to take with us for registration as I have seen many form references quoted.
2. Apart from telling the local council, utilities, tax and pensions, doctors, is there any other agencies we nee to contact and how long does the planning take? I have seen a couple of excellent moving diaries which I will be using (big thank you to the compilers)

Hope this all makes sense and thank you in anticipation of replies.
Pete & June


----------



## Petermm (Aug 18, 2014)

Just found an answer to my first question posted by the moderator to a similar question posted yesterday. Thank you Veronica..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Is that about form S1 from the DWP?


----------



## Petermm (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes that's the one


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

The S1 form is apparently now no longer available. And wasn't that only for early retirees anyway? If you're at normal retirement age you don't need one.

Early retirees rule change - healthcare abroad - NHS Choices


----------



## Petermm (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you DH59, as my wife is past retirement age, do you know what she has to do to show the Cyprus authorities?


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Petermm said:


> Thank you DH59, as my wife is past retirement age, do you know what she has to do to show the Cyprus authorities?


Sorry, not looked into that as both hubby and myself are pre-retirement age, and we are not there yet, but hoping to be there before the end of the year. We will either have to take out private health insurance, or wing it with the healthcare system as and when we need it. Alternatively, I may register as self-employed, in which case we will be eligible for the state healthcare provision, I believe.

It's a minefield trying to get everything sorted!!

Diane.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just checked out that link in my previous post - the S1 form IS still available for those at retirement age, it's just the early retirees that can no longer apply for it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> The S1 form is apparently now no longer available. And wasn't that only for early retirees anyway? If you're at normal retirement age you don't need one.
> 
> Early retirees rule change - healthcare abroad - NHS Choices


Sorry but that is wrong. If you are on a pension the S1 form is still relevant.
You have to apply to the department of works and pensions for it. You then take that form to the citizens centre who will issue the health card.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

woops sorry Diane, I've just seen you corrected that statement already


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Pete and June, there is much useful information on this forum which I'm sure you have found already. You seem to be pretty much on the ball already regarding planning ahead. Once you book your one way tickets, you can work back from that date and plan things more specifically, such as utilities, insurances. 
We rent here and have our Uk house rented too which has worked well so far.
Leave plenty of time to sort your possessions out, we did a car boot the weekend before we left which was cutting it a bit fine!
You will probably find you will need lots of lists, and a master list to rule them all
Oh, and if you have Sky, attempts to de-register may have to done with a large sense of humour or lots of alcohol! Or maybe that was just me
We have all been in your situation and survived. It is well worth the effort.

Hilda


----------



## Petermm (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Hilda and thanks for the info, fortunately I don't have Sky but I am sure alcohol will feature highly in some of the barriers I will no doubt encounter.
Did you take your own furniture, if so how long did it take to arrive over there.
Best wishes
Pete


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Ha ha! Yes it may play a part.
Yes we brought furniture over, which arrived a day after us. I think it left us about 6 weeks before. Your removal firm will work out when to pick everything up, and you can follow the ship on marine traffic.com which is quite fun.
We borrowed blow up beds and other stuff from friends for that time, but at least it gives you the opportunity for a good clean and / or decorate without things in the way. 
Other people I know did it the other way round and arrived 6 weeks before their furniture, swings and roundabouts I suppose.


----------

